# And...The 3-stage L0P mod!



## MillerMods

Just played around with my new 1.5 watt high power L0P circuit layout a bit, and now I figured out how I'm going to do a 3 stage twist switch mod for the L0P. Using 2 leaf springs and 3 different ground zones, as the tail is twisted shut, first contact will drop through a 5 ohm resistor, second will drop through another parallel 5 ohm resistor, and finally no resistor to ground giving you high mode. All of this in about 1 1/2 to 2 twists of the cap. Circuit will cost $25.00 with just high mode, $30.00 with 2 stages, and $35.00 with 3 stages. Shipping is $5.00 for priority with conformation in the U.S. For international orders, add $2.00


----------



## Lips

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*

MillerMods is a modding machine, keep up the good work.


----------



## Erasmus

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*

MillerMods is going bananas!


----------



## goldserve

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*

Is there anything that will work with AAA li-ions? I don't see myself using nimh. I don't mind charging li-ions. Thanks!


----------



## JJohn

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*

Wow! I want a three stage! Very Low (>12 Hr runtime), Medium (around 6 hrs), and fairly high (2 hrs). When will this be possible? This is exactly what I have been waiting for. Paypal ready and waiting!

John

This will work with Alky's and my preferred E92 lithium primaries, right?


----------



## xochi

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*



goldserve said:


> Is there anything that will work with AAA li-ions? I don't see myself using nimh. I don't mind charging li-ions. Thanks!



Is this an opening for you to start hawking your board, goldserv?

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## VWTim

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*

I've asked about Li-ions before and it seems that there just aren't a lot of people wanting to run them. I would be interested in a setup tho. I just want to know what's going to be available by midweek? 5 stage? You don't sleep Miller, do you?


----------



## goldserve

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*



xochi said:


> Is this an opening for you to start hawking your board, goldserv?
> 
> tsk tsk tsk



In theory, I could make new PCBs and modify the design for the L0P but i don't see the market demand for li-ions on the L0P so i was just inquiring about an already made solution =P


----------



## greg_in_canada

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*

Three levels sounds even better than 2, if they can be reliably accessed. $30 is a lot of money for me so I need to ask if your circuit comes with any kind of warranty (days/years/lifetime, parts/labor/both).

Thanks - Greg


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*



greg_in_canada said:


> Three levels sounds even better than 2, if they can be reliably accessed. $30 is a lot of money for me so I need to ask if your circuit comes with any kind of warranty (days/years/lifetime, parts/labor/both).
> 
> Thanks - Greg



I'll take care of my customers for a lifetime. I'll let everyone know when I've tested this design to make sure it's reliable. I think it will be very reliable, but it will definately need some abusive testing to prove it in. If it turns out to be a sucky idea, I'll be honest about it.


----------



## greg_in_canada

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*



MillerMods said:


> I'll take care of my customers for a lifetime. I'll let everyone know when I've tested this design to make sure it's reliable. I think it will be very reliable, but it will definately need some abusive testing to prove it in. If it turns out to be a sucky idea, I'll be honest about it.


 
Thanks. That sound good.

I'd rather have a reliable 2-level than a flakey 3-level.

Greg


----------



## IsaacHayes

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*

Waiting for pics... Lets see it done! :whip:


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*



IsaacHayes said:


> Waiting for pics... Lets see it done! :whip:



It shall be done soon. Right now it's talk, but I'm good.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: And...The 3-stage L0P mod!!!!*



goldserve said:


> Is there anything that will work with AAA li-ions? I don't see myself using nimh. I don't mind charging li-ions. Thanks!



How much power do you want to get out of the li-ion? I can do some experimenting and see what I can do. Without a buck/boost circuit, you'd need at least a L-bin voltage if one of my current regulated boost circuit were to be used. I don't know that I've personally seen an M-bin voltage, but that would work easily with my circuit. I can try some different caps for their different ESR values and I should be able to get the current drive to 200mA and up. I have an L-bin voltage Lux that I can experiment with. The value of the drop resistor for the 2 stage mod will have to be high, otherwise the current through it because of the high voltage drop would smoke the resistor. I'd have to experiment with some different values to see what would work best.


----------



## MillerMods

Wow, so that's it so far, I thought there'd be a lot more interest in either of my posts about a multi-stage L0P. Don't sing it, bring it I guess, right? :wave:


----------



## greg_in_canada

You said you were waiting for PCBs so I'm (we're?) waiting to hear that they arrived and that things are testing out as expected. $80 USD is a lot of money for me (roughly my entire 2005 flashlight budget) but I'm still seriously condsidering spending it on an L0P with your 2 or 3-level mod.

I paid (last year) for an andrewwynn nano-3 and first reports are very positive though it appears the 3-level switch can be damaged by overtightening. Hence my reliable 2 vs flakey 3 comment.

I'm not trying to slight your work or your abilities but you are new to CPF and an unknown quantity at this point. So I think some people may hesitate to jump in until the rave reviews start appearing.

Greg

(I see you edited your comment while I typed my response, so my answer may not make complete sense to someone dropping in.)


----------



## MillerMods

Yea, I edited that last post because I thought I sounded whiney. Here's some pictures of my first mod to the L0P. No multi-stage yet, until I get the PCB's, but I've started tweekin' the circuit a bit getting it ready. 
Here are some pictures of the stock on the left. I have mine set to draw 1300mA from the cell. Stock draws 825mA. With the 2 or 3 stage mod. runtime won't be a problem. BTW I'm being very careful and picky about what spring material I choose for the multi-stage switch(es). Reliability is a key point I'm focusing on.
I took pictures with different exposure settings to give a better idea.












I should have mentioned, both L0P's are about 3 feet from the wall.


----------



## greg_in_canada

The beamshots look impressive. Does the light get pretty hot at 1300mA from the cell?

In the bottom photo the left one is your (non-PCB) prototype and the right is the stock. Is that correct?

Thanks - Greg


----------



## MillerMods

The light does get fairly warm, but very comfortable to hold. Bottom left is a cut down version of the PCB I had made for the L1P. I was barely able to get away with it but I managed.


----------



## greg_in_canada

Darn my (first) reply got lost. Attempt #2...

Thanks for the answers. The cut-down looks very nice.

Can you give me an estimate of the current draw when the 5 ohm and two parallel 5 ohms are in the circuit. I'm trying to estimate what the brightness steps will be like.

My ideal would be 100mA, 300mA, and 1000mA battery draw (roughly 25, 75, 250 mA to the LED) but I don't know if that is possible from parallelling resistors.

Thanks - Greg


----------



## JJohn

MillerMods said:


> Wow, so that's it so far, I thought there'd be a lot more interest in ... a multi-stage L0P.




I think many are waiting to see what you can do and waiting for a review/specs of a prototype. There is excitement for what you are doing. Just check how many people read your post. If you can build it (a small, reliable multi-stage AAA that can use standard common batteries) people will come. I will certainly want more than one and I think you can do it. There will be a long list of interested people.

Keep up the creative work (and keep an eye on the Peak Pacific too as this would also be a good base to work from),

John


----------



## Weep

So, I just noticed this (and then, via user's posts search, the other related threads) and have a few questions...

1. What components are you using? :naughty: (Well, it can't hurt to ask! )
2. Is your circuit current-regulated, semi-regulated, or just a voltage boost?
3. If it's at all regulated, would the multi-level capability maintain regulation (at a lower level), or would it just drop the effective battery voltage so it deregulates to a low direct drive+resistor mode?

Depending on regulation this might be the closest thing I've yet seen to what I'd consider my perfect EDC... Work some magic and get a focusable beam in the deal too and it WOULD be my perfect EDC! :laughing:


----------



## Solstice

{popcorn}

Lack of multistage is what has kept me from outright buying an L0P, but if you can pull this off, it looks like my wallet will be dieting again. Perhaps you could work something out with 4sevens to keep the total cost of the modded light under $80? Just a thought- if the light will work as advertised, it is worth the loot. 

I'll look forward to seeing if you can come up with something similar for the Peak 1AAA luxeon when that comes out. 

Its a wonder why, when there is so much demand for consistantly reliable multi-stage in these lights, that the companies themselves don't encorporate it into their production designs. Cost? Time constraints?
Ah well, if they did, you wouldn't get this piece o' buisness .


----------



## MillerMods

Weep said:


> So, I just noticed this (and then, via user's posts search, the other related threads) and have a few questions...
> 
> 1. What components are you using? :naughty: (Well, it can't hurt to ask! )
> 2. Is your circuit current-regulated, semi-regulated, or just a voltage boost?
> 3. If it's at all regulated, would the multi-level capability maintain regulation (at a lower level), or would it just drop the effective battery voltage so it deregulates to a low direct drive+resistor mode?
> 
> Depending on regulation this might be the closest thing I've yet seen to what I'd consider my perfect EDC... Work some magic and get a focusable beam in the deal too and it WOULD be my perfect EDC! :laughing:


It's semi-regulated. Power out is cell draw, 800mA for instance times cell voltage, say 1.2 volts minus 13% loss in step-up conversion equals .83 watts to the lux. The output power will decline proportionally with cell voltage decline which is better than you might think because the voltage doesn't vary as much with one cell as when compared to multiple cells.

I will use a drop resistor and that will have about a 10-15% power drop. Not bad at all, considering you'll get about 8-12 hours of runtime (depending on the battery chemistry) with 25-35mA of drive to the lux.

The high mode can be specified by the buyer and I can set it up to drive the lux from anywhere between 150mA to 400mA, and there is NO drop resistor involved with that.

BTW, once the reflector/lens assembly is loosened, you can position the reflector up and down by twisting it so it can go from spot to flood. You can also all together remove the assembly and then you have candle mode. Nice Huh?


----------



## greg_in_canada

This is sounding better and better. Assuming 25mA to the Luxeon on low and 250 or 300mA on high, is 75mA or so on medium feasible?

Thanks - Greg


----------



## MillerMods

greg_in_canada said:


> This is sounding better and better. Assuming 25mA to the Luxeon on low and 250 or 300mA on high, is 75mA or so on medium feasible?
> 
> Thanks - Greg



75mA to the lux on medium can be done with no problem.


----------



## Weep

MillerMods said:


> It's semi-regulated. Power out is cell draw, 800mA for instance times cell voltage, say 1.2 volts minus 13% loss in step-up conversion equals .83 watts to the lux. The output power will decline proportionally with cell voltage decline which is better than you might think because the voltage doesn't vary as much with one cell as when compared to multiple cells.


Fair enough.



> BTW, once the reflector/lens assembly is loosened, you can position the reflector up and down by twisting it so it can go from spot to flood. You can also all together remove the assembly and then you have candle mode. Nice Huh?


Oooh, really? Would you be willing to post a beamshot of the beam quality (or lack thereof...) defocused to broad flood (as wide as it gets before severe ringing appears)? Yes, I realize it was never intended to function that way, so it might be pretty bad - I'm just curious.


----------



## MillerMods

Here are some shot's of the L0P with the bezel assembly loose and used to focus the beam. 
















And here it is in candle mode.


----------



## greg_in_canada

That is cool. I think your wall needs some washing though 

Does running in candle mode reduce the heatsinking of the light?

Thanks - Greg


----------



## Weep

Great shots, thank you! Looks pretty good, actually...

I'm actually quite interested in this. The only things missing from my theoretical "dream light" are current regulation including dimming, and momentary activation (in addition to constant on), but those would probably be a lot more expensive, or downright impossible without increasing the light size quite a bit... So all things considered, this is looking pretty appealing!


----------



## greg_in_canada

I agree that it looks pretty good. I'm going to get this mod if 4sevens can ship directly to MillerMods (to avoid crossing the border an extra time).

Current regulation on dimming would be nice, but at 25 or 30mA to the LED the run time will be so long that it won't matter too much. On medium (with say 100mA to the LED) it would help a fair bit.

Greg


----------



## Diode

I'm interested in a "Super L0P", with a 3-stage switch, Li-Ion battery, and a T- or U-bin Luxeon III.


----------



## MillerMods

Diode said:


> I'm interested in a "Super L0P", with a 3-stage switch, Li-Ion battery, and a T- or U-bin Luxeon III.


As long as the lux Vf is K-bin or higher. I'll have to see about setting up the regulator to use different references for the drive current. BTW, If you want it driven at say 2.5 watts on high, I hope you don't mind keeping an oven mit with you!


----------



## greg_in_canada

4sevens was okay with shipping the L0P straight to you. I just paypal'd him so it should arrive some time next week I hope.

Thanks - Greg


----------



## MillerMods

greg_in_canada said:


> 4sevens was okay with shipping the L0P straight to you. I just paypal'd him so it should arrive some time next week I hope.
> 
> Thanks - Greg



He ships quick, I'll see it next week for sure.


----------



## Fixer

The 3-stage mod is something that would persuade me to buy an L0P. I am very interested in this. I will order when it becomes available.


----------



## pc_light

MillerMods said:


> Here are some shot's of the L0P with the bezel assembly loose and used to focus the beam.


:thumbsup: Do tell MillerMods, what was involved to get the head apart. I have a pair of L0P's and noticed a difference in beam focus. I actually preferred the one with slightly larget hotspot (de-focused), and was wondering if I could tighten/loosen to achieve that.

BTW, I was planning on just throwing a couple of SMD resistors in the conduction path and doing a simply 2-level adjust. That would only result in stock and reduced levels. 

Can't wait to see your mod, a little more power would be nice, making it - 
high(er) - stock - lower.

pc_light


----------



## MillerMods

I have completed a 2 stage mod for the L0P. It works very well and the spring material I'm using is impervious to over tightening. CPF user greg_in_canada will be the first to have one of these little gems. For now the 3-stage is on hold because I didn't leave as much room on the PCB as I should have for the size of the resistor package I ordered. I can make it work but it's just more of a pain than I want to deal with for the price I stated. I'll still do the 2-stage for $28.00 plus shipping, but the 3-stage price will be higher than I stated. I'll have to do some more "dinkin' around" to figure out what it's worth.


----------



## GJW

My $0.02.

Your beam shots look pretty good but I'd love it if on the 3-way, you shoot for your medium to be pretty close to halfway between low and high in terms of _output_ -- not just current.

One of my only complaints with the Nano was that medium was so close to high in terms of output that it really made high an anticlimax.


Sure the medium stomped on high in terms of runtime but if the high doesn't stomp the medium when comparing output then to the flashaholic in me, it just doesn't justify the extra expense of a 3-way.


----------



## MillerMods

O.K.! Here it is.... Greg will let us know what he thinks. I think it worked out very well if I do say so myself. 
For greg_in_canada, I went ahead and did the 3 stage mod.


----------



## MillerMods

Wow, this is one tuff crowd.


----------



## Solstice

That looks sweet! You mentioned that the 3 stage version may be more expensive: Care to quote a price? 

Also, if you have a bit of disposable income, one way to make these mods more attractive to "impulse" buyers would be to purchase some L0Ps, do the mod, and then sell the completed units in order to simplify the whole process for the buyer. 

I for one would much rather just paypal you $80 and get my snazzy new 3 stage light than paypal 4sevens with your address, wait for him to ship to you, paypal you, and then wait for you to ship to me.

I wouldn't be too critical of CPFers just because there hasn't been tons of posting going on- many people are very pleased that you are making this mod available. Not everyone posts often, and there are always so many lights vying for attention with only limited funds available to purchase them (at least in my case).


----------



## GJW

PM sent


----------



## MillerMods

Solstice said:


> That looks sweet! You mentioned that the 3 stage version may be more expensive: Care to quote a price?
> 
> Also, if you have a bit of disposable income, one way to make these mods more attractive to "impulse" buyers would be to purchase some L0Ps, do the mod, and then sell the completed units in order to simplify the whole process for the buyer.
> 
> I for one would much rather just paypal you $80 and get my snazzy new 3 stage light than paypal 4sevens with your address, wait for him to ship to you, paypal you, and then wait for you to ship to me.



I had quoted $28.00 for the 2-stage and that will stay, but the 3-stage is more difficult to add than the 2-stage so I'll be asking $9.00 more on the price. 
I have 3 L0P's in stock to start out with. I'll be offering these premodified very soon. I'm charging $76.00 (this price may drop 5 dollars or so if I end up ordering them in bulk) for a 2-stage with the option of a boosted high level up to 1.5 watts or down to less than a watt or stock level on high. Add $9.00 for the 3rd stage.


----------



## greg_in_canada

I'm very excited about this light. A single level pocket screamer would be fun to have but wouldn't get much use (by me) because my Arc AAA is my EDC and fulfills my needs 80% of the time. The other times it is too bright (trying to read a program in a pitch black theatre) or too dim. So the L0P with this 3-level MillerMod should be close to 100% for me.

If I had gone with the 2-level I would have gotten stock brightness for high and Arc AAA brightness for low. 

For my 3-level mod I chose stock for high, 1/3 current for medium and 1/9 for low. So I think that gives me about 30mA to the Luxeon on low, 90mA on medium and 270mA on high. I think that will work great for me.

I will certainly post a review as soon as I receive it and have used it a bit.

Greg


----------



## CroMAGnet

Bring it don't sing it! LOL ROTFL

I haven't been able to keep up with all your inventions MM but this as well as the others looks great and is temptimg me to have 47s ship mine to you. You'll probably get it here before andrew gets my nano done ehehhe.

It is a tough crowd and you're getting no respect yet. Unless I missed a thread or two (which is very possible) Let's get some of these into people hands so you can get the respect and orders you deserve. I recall you we're going to send me something for eval but I forget the details






Anyway, I'm going to check out JimH's L0P right now and I'll let you know if I like the form factor, power etc. Then I'll have to send a PP to 47s 

I need a Miller Lite!!





Bring it on


----------



## Monolith

MillerMods said:


> I'm charging $76.00 (this price may drop 5 dollars or so if I end up ordering them in bulk) for a 2-stage with the option of a boosted high level up to 1.5 watts or down to less than a watt or stock level on high. Add $9.00 for the 3rd stage.


I have a lithium direct drive luxeon solitaire that needs replacing. How might the 1.5 watt compare in brightness? Is the 1.5 watt mod available with the 3 stage switch? (I was thinking 1.5 watt on high 1 watt medium (stock?) and an extended run value on low) How much is the 1.5 watt option?


----------



## MillerMods

CroMAGnet said:


> It is a tough crowd and you're getting no respect yet. Unless I missed a thread or two (which is very possible) Let's get some of these into people hands so you can get the respect and orders you deserve. I recall you we're going to send me something for eval but I forget the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on



Thanks for your support  I was looking around for a tester for my L1P circuit. The one that I sent out to Lunarmodule I figured out later was out of focus because of me shaving the ridge on the back of the reflector because I didn't have thermal epoxy. Instead I used thermal compound and used the reflector to hold down the lux. This turned out to be a mistake because the hotspot was twice the size but only slightly brighter. He did a whole review but he made one huge mistake, he said the current draw was 1.3 amps which is not what I measured with my Fluke at home or the one at my work, I measured 1.8 Amps draw, he messed me up here so I didn't much care for that especially when I asked him to delete that detail which is not correct (I hate cheap DMM's, they aren't accurate with rippled currents). Here is the link: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/101480&page=2&pp=30
on page 2.
I've got several more L1P and L2P mods on the way to some folks. I just mailed out 4 mods yesterday so I hope to hear something soon.


----------



## JJohn

greg_in_canada said:


> For my 3-level mod I chose stock for high, 1/3 current for medium and 1/9 for low. So I think that gives me about 30mA to the Luxeon on low, 90mA on medium and 270mA on high. I think that will work great for me.
> 
> Greg




I had almost the exact same thoughts. I sat down and figured out what I would do this weekend. High just a bit lower than stock 200-250mA to the LED, medium about 1/4 current, and low at about 1/10 or 25-30 ma to the LED. We must use lights in a similar manner. Is this really possible? When can this be done? What is the next step? This will obsolete my Arc and Peak 5mm lights.

John


----------



## greg_in_canada

Mine is done and Eric (MillerMods) is mailing it tomorrow. I'm hoping it obsoletes my Arc AAA which has been my EDC (and everyday use) light for 1.5 years.

Greg


----------



## JJohn

Greg: Please report your opinions when you receive it. 

Eric: Paypal ready and waiting. And yes, I would prefer to just pay for the LOP with the 3-stage mod rather than worry about two transactions. Any estimates about runtimes at the lower levels? How flexible are you as to set current values? Are my previous post values easy to accomplish? 

Thanks!
John


----------



## BentHeadTX

CroMAGnet said:


> It is a tough crowd and you're getting no respect yet. Unless I missed a thread or two (which is very possible) Let's get some of these into people hands so you can get the respect and orders you deserve.
> Bring it on



My MillerMods L1P is in the mail and I am very aware how picky us CPF'ers are when it comes down to reviews. (I am one of them) Since I have a longer pipeline time due to my location, I'll leave the pictures and beam shots to others. 

I can bring meter readings to the table, the meter is calibrated yearly and is very accurate. My meter is a Fluke 189 true RMS (calibrated yearly) and a Cadex 7400ER will analyze the Powerex 2500 battery at the MM L1P's current draw (1.7 to 1.8 amps) to calculate runtimes to 1.00 volts (or lower if you want) Oh yeah, also have a infa-red temperature gun to evaluate the cooling ability of the mod to see how the little guy performs. 

To get an accurate comparison, I'll use two stock L1P's, a BB500 R2H (an R bin at 500mA minimag with 20mm reflector) two Peak Mediterraneans, one with CR123A--the other 2AA NiMH. The MM L1P will be competing against three lights that put out 1.5 to 1.7 watts through R bins with reflectors... it will give an idea of how well his curcuit performs. I'll even throw a lithium AA battery in to check it against NiMH performance. 

Once the Cadex haults the 1.7 to 1.8 amp load on the battey at 1.00V, I'll throw the battery into the modded light and test it's output on my light meter. This will give a very good idea how well it regulates to an almost dead battery. Sorry, no charts--just numbers but it will make the performance very clear. 

Trimendo can post the pictures and beamshots VS stock L1P. I'll do the light meter readings, runtimes, current draw numbers and comparisons to modded minimags and Peak 1.5 watt LuxeonIII lights. We will do it consumer reports style, purchase the lights and run them through their paces so see how it all works out. 

Enjoy your relaxation time, Miller--you might get your wish and be busy for the next few months!


----------



## Solstice

Like the others, paypal awaits once you say go.

A general question here: considering the Arc AAA is purported to run at 50mA, how does a modded L0P compare at this level? That is, how do the brightness and runtimes stack up? I'd expect the tint and overall beam quality to be better, but considering that I've heard the Nichia CS is the "lumen/watt leader," I suppose either the brightness or runtime must suffer when dealing with a luxeon.

Just curious so I'll have more of an idea of how I'd like my Millermod configured .


----------



## MillerMods

JJohn said:


> I had almost the exact same thoughts. I sat down and figured out what I would do this weekend. High just a bit lower than stock 200-250mA to the LED, medium about 1/4 current, and low at about 1/10 or 25-30 ma to the LED. We must use lights in a similar manner. Is this really possible? When can this be done? What is the next step? This will obsolete my Arc and Peak 5mm lights.
> 
> John



Yes I can do this without a hitch.


----------



## MillerMods

JJohn said:


> Greg: Please report your opinions when you receive it.
> 
> Eric: Paypal ready and waiting. And yes, I would prefer to just pay for the LOP with the 3-stage mod rather than worry about two transactions. Any estimates about runtimes at the lower levels? How flexible are you as to set current values? Are my previous post values easy to accomplish?
> 
> Thanks!
> John


Runtime estimates for low at 30mA is 8 hours with a 900mAh cell, medium drives at about 90mA and will run for about 2.5-3 hours and high depends on how I set it (well really they all depend on how I set them), but stock is about an hour on high with a 900mAh cell. I can set pretty much any drive level I want within a tolerance of some error (20% at the most I'd say) for any of the 3 levels.


----------



## MillerMods

Solstice said:


> Like the others, paypal awaits once you say go.
> 
> A general question here: considering the Arc AAA is purported to run at 50mA, how does a modded L0P compare at this level? That is, how do the brightness and runtimes stack up? I'd expect the tint and overall beam quality to be better, but considering that I've heard the Nichia CS is the "lumen/watt leader," I suppose either the brightness or runtime must suffer when dealing with a luxeon.
> 
> Just curious so I'll have more of an idea of how I'd like my Millermod configured .



The L0P has an advantage and a disadvantage when compared to 5mm prefocused LED's. The L0P has much much more corona so the hotspot is only comprised of for maybe less than half of the light being produced. Don't get me wrong, the L0P is very efficent at 30 and 90mA, and the throw maybe just as good or better but intensity might be slightly less at the hotspot than with a 5mm LED at close range for the same drive level, you have to consider that it's a bit of apples and oranges here.


----------



## greg_in_canada

JJohn said:


> Greg: Please report your opinions when you receive it.
> 
> Eric: Paypal ready and waiting. And yes, I would prefer to just pay for the LOP with the 3-stage mod rather than worry about two transactions. Any estimates about runtimes at the lower levels? How flexible are you as to set current values? Are my previous post values easy to accomplish?
> 
> Thanks!
> John


 
I certainly will.

Greg


----------



## nekomane

MM great work :thumbsup:
Sorry if this has been answered before, but are you willing to offer just the parts for the 2 stage switch? 
Or would you do the mod if I just send in the tailcap? Prices?
I am planning on getting a L0P but want to stick with the stock circuit at the moment.


----------



## MillerMods

nekomane said:


> MM great work :thumbsup:
> Sorry if this has been answered before, but are you willing to offer just the parts for the 2 stage switch?
> Or would you do the mod if I just send in the tailcap? Prices?
> I am planning on getting a L0P but want to stick with the stock circuit at the moment.


Thanks. The L0P uses a barrel that you turn to switch it on so there is no tail cap switch. My mod requires the circuit to be removed and destroyed in the process, it's not easy. The stock circuit is potted. I replace the circuit with my own. That's why this mod is a bit pricey, but I think I'm being very fair with the price considering.


----------



## MillerMods

Monolith said:


> I have a lithium direct drive luxeon solitaire that needs replacing. How might the 1.5 watt compare in brightness? Is the 1.5 watt mod available with the 3 stage switch? (I was thinking 1.5 watt on high 1 watt medium (stock?) and an extended run value on low) How much is the 1.5 watt option?



I have no idea how it would compare. What is it driving? Difference in reflectors will be a factor, the L0P may be better, I don't know. The 1.5 watt option is included in the price I stated. The circuit I designed can be adjusted to what ever drive I set it to on high upto 1.5 watts. It will draw 1.7 to 1.8 Amps from the cell though, so runtime on high with a 900mA NIMH cell will be about 20 minutes.


----------



## Monolith

MillerMods said:


> The 1.5 watt option is included in the price I stated. The circuit I designed can be adjusted to what ever drive I set it to on high upto 1.5 watts. It will draw 1.7 to 1.8 Amps from the cell though, so runtime on high with a 900mA NIMH cell will be about 20 minutes.


Can the circuit be driven with a rechargeable lithium? (3.7 to 4.2 volts)


----------



## MillerMods

I use a lithium-ion in my L1P with the same circuit I use in the L0P, but the Vf of the my U-bin lux is L-bin. So yes it can handle it and semi-regulate it, but I think I could only pull off a 2 stage for that mod. Also, I can only tune it down to about 800mA of drive current to the lux. Yikes! Got an oven mit?


----------



## greg_in_canada

Given that the Vf drops after a few hours use it could turn into even more of a hand warmer (cooker?) after some use.

Greg


----------



## JJohn

Order coming. See your personal messages for requested spec's.

Thanks
John

I'm willing to give it a try. It sounds great! Paypal sent.


----------



## MillerMods

I'm really happy with how this mod turned out. Once people get these in thier hands and do some reviewing, I think this thread will pick up. Any thoughts from folks? Concerns or questions? I sort of feel like the guy behind the mask.


----------



## Weep

Well, I'm still pondering about this one... Call me a heretic, but in all the time here on CPF I haven't bought a single flashlight! I'm more a reading-about-flashlight-technology-aholic than a flashaholic.  

This has two implications...first, it makes your mod of this flashlight really appealing to me since it's very capable in a range of circumstances. Second, it means that I don't really know if I'd use it much! I don't even carry my Photon light with my keys...usually I only have my university mailbox key and dorm room key, and a keyfob. An L0P would be quite a change in size and weight. :shrug: 

So instead of boring you with my thinking further  here's another question: does this mod use the stock Lux, or does it include replacement? How would a T-bin Lux III compare in terms of brightness, and emitter lifetime? How would a T-bin or U-bin affect the price? (Probably +$30 for a U-bin...  )

Here's another: how does focusing the head affect water resistance - is the seal maintained pretty much until the head comes off, or could it be an issue? How securely does the head maintain its partially-unscrewed position?


----------



## MillerMods

Weep said:


> So instead of boring you with my thinking further  here's another question: does this mod use the stock Lux, or does it include replacement? How would a T-bin Lux III compare in terms of brightness, and emitter lifetime? How would a T-bin or U-bin affect the price? (Probably +$30 for a U-bin...  )
> 
> Here's another: how does focusing the head affect water resistance - is the seal maintained pretty much until the head comes off, or could it be an issue? How securely does the head maintain its partially-unscrewed position?



Some good questions. I leave the stock emitter. I don't think you'd see much of a difference with a T-bin or a U-bin because the lux isn't being driven over 1 watt. The R-bin is the perfect pick for this light. 
Locktite is removed from the head so that I can perform the mod, and the locktite is the only barrier to keep water out. I can replace the locktite if it is requested, but the focus feature is lost at that point. Without locktite and having it partially unscrewed, there is no O-ring to maintain it's position securely but it would only potentially unscrew by itself if you don't tighten it back down when you're done using it that way.
Thanks for pointing that out, I didn't think about it until you said something.


----------



## Monolith

I just ordered a stock L0p b/c I want to play around with the stock version for a while first, but here is what I was considering:

1. T or U bin LED replacement (new K series?)
2. 1.5watt high output
3. 3-stage as follows:
----1. Medium (90ma?) 3.5 hour runtime
----2. Stock (270ma?) 1 hour runtime
----3. 1.5watt (>350ma?) 20 minute runtime?

I'd like your thoughts regarding this configuration and help in fine tuning the parameters (Vf etc.) and how best to power it (Lithium, rechargables, etc.).

Basically looking for a pocket scorcher to replace the rechargeable lithium direct drive solitaire I have, but also have it double duty as a work light.

Thanks.


----------



## MillerMods

Monolith said:


> 3. 3-stage as follows:
> ----1. Medium (90ma?) 3.5 hour runtime
> ----2. Stock (270ma?) 1 hour runtime
> ----3. 1.5watt (>350ma?) 20 minute runtime?
> Thanks.


I think I can pull that off. I'll try some different setups and let you know what I come up with. 1.5 watts won't be a problem.


----------



## 4sevens

Miller,

Email sent... What I sent you a boatload of my excess fenix's to mod and
then put them on my webstore: fenix-store.com?


----------



## MillerMods

4sevens said:


> Miller,
> 
> Email sent... What I sent you a boatload of my excess fenix's to mod and
> then put them on my webstore: fenix-store.com?



Reply sent. We'll see if we can work something out.


----------



## Tremendo

Just sticking my experience in here. I use as and EDC my MillerMods L1P I got several days ago. It's probably close to twice as bright as a stock L1P, a bigger spot, and runs great off a Lithium AA or 2500mAh NiMh. I got 2 and the differences were the Lux's in the L1Ps, but they are both brighter, although I don't have machines to check efficiency. Dealing with Erick was also very easy, especially considering he's creating something new here.

From my experiences with the MillerMods L1P, I'm thinking I might need a MM L0P.


----------



## photonhoer

I would be VERY interested in an LOP with a 3 stage switch. But a lot of the back and forth here is technically above my head [e.g., Vf and ma outputs, I have no personal reference for these.] I wonder if you can summarize what the options and trade-offs are, and what the cost is? That would help me make up my mind. TIA.


----------



## greg_in_canada

The mod that Eric is offering uses the Lux I that comes with the L0P, thus the Vf is whatever Fenix decided to use.

Post #55 has Eric's estimate for run time for the current level's I chose.

BTW the delivery estimate for my 3-level L0P is between Tuesday and Thursday. It didn't come today so I'm hoping tomorrow is my lucky day. Hopefully Canada Customs doesn't delay it beyond the USPS estimate. I'll post tomorrow if it arrives.

Greg


----------



## MillerMods

photonhoer said:


> I would be VERY interested in an LOP with a 3 stage switch. But a lot of the back and forth here is technically above my head [e.g., Vf and ma outputs, I have no personal reference for these.] I wonder if you can summarize what the options and trade-offs are, and what the cost is? That would help me make up my mind. TIA.



You're sort of in luck because from now on I'll only be offering this mod in 2 configurations, 3/4 watts on high (bright enough to change a flat) @ 1-1.5hrs (stock) or 1.5 watts on high (bright enough to change a flat tire on a country road and/or blind someone) for 20-30 minutes. For the 2 lower levels they will be 30mA on low (bright enough to read with) and 100mA on medium (bright enough to walk a dark path). I sell the L0P premodified for $90.00 shipping included with a lead time of 1 week.


----------



## Freedom1955

MillerMods said:


> You're sort of in luck because from now on I'll only be offering this mod in 2 configurations, 3/4 watts on high (bright enough to change a flat) @ 1-1.5hrs (stock) or 1.5 watts on high (bright enough to change a flat tire on a country road and/or blind someone) for 20-30 minutes. For the 2 lower levels they will be 30mA on low (bright enough to read with) and 100mA on medium (bright enough to walk a dark path). I sell the L0P premodified for $90.00 shipping included with a lead time of 1 week.


----------



## MillerMods

O.K. so my sense of humor may be a little strange.


----------



## Monolith

MillerMods said:


> O.K. so my sense of humor may be a little strange.


Actually, I quite like that option. Just waiting to receive and play with my L0p first to see how I like the stock version.


----------



## MillerMods

MillerMods said:


> O.K. so my sense of humor may be a little strange.


Freedom1955 PM'ed me asking if I had been drinking when I wrote that last post. So, no, I'm just wierd I guess.


----------



## Tremendo

MillerMods said:


> Freedom1955 PM'ed me asking if I had been drinking when I wrote that last post. So, no, I'm just wierd I guess.


Yeah, but here we don't care if you're weird, that's OK. The important thing is you make a great Fenix Mod. I'm happy EDC'ing my MillerMods L1P 1.7watter.


----------



## BentHeadTX

I am with Tremendo,
Been messing around with my MillerMods L1P 1.7 watter and it works great as a helmet light. It pulls 1.73 amps from a freshly charged (1.46V) NiMH and still pulls 1.71 amps from a partially discharged (1.28V) NiMH. So far, it seems to keep the amp pull constant as the voltage drops or decent psuedo-regulation. A quicky light meter test gives 180 FC (foot candles) VS 157 FC of my Peak Mediterranean (LuxeonIII at "1.5 watts") The point of the numbers is not at a specific distance (60 to 70 CM?) but to see which one had a brighter hotspot. Total output is too close to call as they look about the same with the ceiling bounce test. 
A Cadex 7400ER lists Powerex 2500 runtime at 1.7 amps to be an hour 26 minutes or a 1.8 amp draw at an hour 16 minutes. Runtime automatically haults at 1.00V at load and gives a good indicator of real runtime. Running the light for 20 minutes gets it nice and warm but not hot. Since it rides on a helmet, it stays cold sitting in the air flow but I figured CPF'ers would want to know. 
Although it's a MillerMods L1P 1.7 watter, the regulators are of the same design with a different inductor. The performance characteristics of the MM L0P should mirror the MM L1P and give much better regulation than either the L1P or L0P. 
Monsoon season is here in Turkey and the modded light keeps the stock light's waterproof abilities. As an owner of various modded lights (5D Cyan LuxeonV, Lambda, Mr. Bulk and a few sandwiched minimags) Miller builds an outstanding light the first time out. I am seriously thinking of sending him my other L1P to get modded since the stock output needs a nudge. If I had an L0P or was thinking of getting one, MillerMods can make it much brighter, multiple levels and ultimately longer runtime with a more efficient curcuit.


----------



## JJohn

My LOP-MM3 has been shipped!!! Can't wait till it arrives. Great customer service from Eric. I will be subjecting this light to some heavy use on a week-long trip starting the day after it arrives. I will try to report out on usefulness and reliability in a situation where it will not be handled gently. I hope to, when I return, compare several small lights to see what best fits my needs (LOP-MM3, Ion, Arc-P, Peak Matterhorn). This one, at least on paper, seems be a strong contender for my applications.

John


----------



## Freedom1955

MillerMods said:


> Freedom1955 PM'ed me asking if I had been drinking when I wrote that last post. So, no, I'm just wierd I guess.


 
If you say so Eric.  

I'm just having some fun!!

Anyway I'm patiently waiting for greg_in_canada to let us all know what his modded LOP is like. I hope he posts some beam shots and runtimes so I can figure this all out.


----------



## MillerMods

Freedom1955 said:


> If you say so Eric.
> 
> I'm just having some fun!!
> 
> Anyway I'm patiently waiting for greg_in_canada to let us all know what his modded LOP is like. I hope he posts some beam shots and runtimes so I can figure this all out.



I figured you were just kidding  I just wanted to make sense of my comment I posted earlier.


----------



## greg_in_canada

Freedom1955 said:


> Anyway I'm patiently waiting for greg_in_canada to let us all know what his modded LOP is like. I hope he posts some beam shots and runtimes so I can figure this all out.


 
It didn't come today. So let's hope tomorrow is the lucky day.

Greg


----------



## quantile

MillerMods,

I would like one of those three-stage L0Ps. I sent you a PM with details.

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## JJohn

Well, mine arrived today. Eric did an excellent job. The light functions as advertised. I will be putting it through some rough duty as I leave for a week-long trip tomorrow. I will let you know how it holds up.

First impression: 
1) Good tint and beam uniformity even at the low level. 
2) Setting the level desired, from off, is very easy and requires no thinking or careful twisting. 
3) Reducing the setting, on the other hand, can be a little annoying. It is sometimes difficult to find the sweet spot for medium or low when coming down from high. This is not an issue for me at all. Might bug some people. It is even possible to get to a place where the light flashes at what seems to be about 20 Hz. Hidden strobe mode?
4) Overall, the light seems well made and the mod seems reliable. I did about 50 cycles of off/low/med/high and the switch worked great and still does.
5) Personal opinion, I would like the Low even lower. I asked for about 25mA to the LED and I would reduce it more if I could do it again.
6) High appears quite bright (brighter than my HDS U60 on primary), medium is slightly brighter than my Arc and Peak 5mm lights, low is a little dimmer than those same lights. The non-linear nature between perception and current to the emitter is very obvious here.

Sorry for the qualitative nature of my report, I have no way to do a quick output measurment. 
Anyway, thank you Eric! This is a well done mod of a nice little light.

John


----------



## MillerMods

Thanks JJohn.


----------



## greg_in_canada

JJohn said:


> Well, mine arrived today. Eric did an excellent job. The light functions as advertised. I will be putting it through some rough duty as I leave for a week-long trip tomorrow. I will let you know how it holds up.
> 
> Anyway, thank you Eric! This is a well done mod of a nice little light.
> 
> John


 
Mine didn't arrive Thursday or Friday. So now the hope is for Monday or Tuesday. Bummer.

Greg


----------



## MillerMods

I've been told Canadian Customs are real sticklers. I hope you get it soon.


----------



## Freedom1955

:sleepy:


----------



## greg_in_canada

MillerMods said:


> I've been told Canadian Customs are real sticklers. I hope you get it soon.


 
Sometimes it seems.

I'm not worried about the delay. But is sure would have been nice to get mine first.

Greg


----------



## proFeign

MillerMods said:


> Just played around with my new 1.5 watt high power L0P circuit layout a bit, and now I figured out how I'm going to do a 3 stage twist switch mod for the L0P. Using 2 leaf springs and 3 different ground zones, as the tail is twisted shut, first contact will drop through a 5 ohm resistor, second will drop through another parallel 5 ohm resistor, and finally no resistor to ground giving you high mode. All of this in about 1 1/2 to 2 twists of the cap. Circuit will cost $22.00 with just high mode, $25.00 with 2 stages, and $28.00 with 3 stages, and $30.00 total if I install it.



Any risk of blowing the LED at 1.5W? Also does this mean lower overall battery life on high but flatter output curve? It looks like NiMH is the way to go from the plots here for the flattest curve with the unmodded version.


----------



## MillerMods

proFeign said:


> Any risk of blowing the LED at 1.5W? Also does this mean lower overall battery life on high but flatter output curve? It looks like NiMH is the way to go from the plots here for the flattest curve with the unmodded version.



No risk of blowing the LED. The lux I and III are similar except that the lux III uses a copper lug and the Lux I uses aluminium. One disipates junction heat better, but 1.5 watts isn't going to hurt the Lux, I've never heard of anyone having any problems overdiving a lux I by that much and it has been done by some here at CPF. My circuit has good regulation. 4sevens, Newbie, and others will be doing testing for me as soon as I get 4sevens order completed.


----------



## NewBie

MillerMods said:


> No risk of blowing the LED. The lux I and III are similar except that the lux III uses a copper lug and the Lux I uses aluminium. One disipates junction heat better, but 1.5 watts isn't going to hurt the Lux, I've never heard of anyone having any problems overdiving a lux I by that much and it has been done by some here at CPF. My circuit has good regulation. 4sevens, Newbie, and others will be doing testing for me as soon as I get 4sevens order completed.




The older Luxeon I used aluminum for heatsinking. The new Luxeon I also have copper.

FYI


----------



## greg_in_canada

My 3-level MillerMod L0P arrived today!!! Happy happy joy joy!

I'll post a real review later, but here's a few first impressions.

The L0P is small. I knew it was a bit bigger than my Arc AAA-P but still it seems very small. I'm used to Luxeon lights being much bigger I guess.

Eric's 3-level mod works very well with the fine threads of the L0P. There is a fair bit of rotation between each level. On mine I can easily access low and medium from the off to on direction and the on to off direction. It does sometimes flicker between levels as I turn it between levels, but it is easy to get to a spot where the light is stable.

The head turns easily enough that one handed operation is no problem. I don't know if Eric cleaned up or greased the threads/o-ring, but it is nice and smooth. The force does increase as you go from medium to high, since you are compressing two springs then but it is still easy to do one-handed.

The three levels I chose (30, 90 and ~ 270 mA to the Lux) seem good (evenly separated). I'm using a fresh alkaline since the Sanyo cells still need to be charged. My office is too bright for a good test but first impressions are favorable.

I'm very happy with my purchase and would recommend it to anyone who needs a small multi-level light.

Greg


----------



## greg_in_canada

I've posted my review in the Review's section.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1272730#post1272730

Greg


----------



## Dr_Joe

I got mine last week and it's GREAT !! :goodjob: 

Thanks Eric


----------



## MillerMods

Here is a runtime chart review by Chevrofreak. This L0P is set up for a 1.5 watts output.


----------



## greg_in_canada

Great plots. Thanks.

Greg


----------



## wwglen

Could we get a run time on medium and low also?

wwglen


----------



## MillerMods

wwglen said:


> Could we get a run time on medium and low also?
> 
> wwglen



Here's the medium runtime chart, but the low hasn't been completed yet.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## MillerMods

Also keep in mind that I can lower the output on high to increase the runtime for those interested in lower power on high. I can also set medium to be closer to stock output power.


----------



## chevrofreak




----------



## LowBat

Eric,

I'd be interested in seeing a closeup pic of how the leaf springs work. Also I'm curious in the switching positions; is the head fully tightened the HI position?

Myself being a devout AA battery user, I'm waiting for your similar multi-stage mod to the L1P.


----------



## MillerMods

LowBat said:


> Eric,
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing a closeup pic of how the leaf springs work. Also I'm curious in the switching positions; is the head fully tightened the HI position?
> 
> Myself being a devout AA battery user, I'm waiting for your similar multi-stage mod to the L1P.



Yes, high is in the fully closed position. The springs work very well and will last for a very long time.


----------



## MillerMods

I am stopping/slowing way down on the L0P 3-stage. I may altogether discontinue it, but for now I may decline orders. 

4sevens will have 6 in stock and that will be the last L0P 3-stage's that I sell through the Fenix-store.com website. These L0P's just take way too much of my time.


----------



## greg_in_canada

That's too bad. But that makes me even more glad to have gotten the first (second?) one.  


Greg


----------



## MillerMods

The good news is that I'll be making the ARC AAA, ARC AAA clone, and peak AAA M., put out as much light as the stock L0P with a 2 level option.  The beam of the clone prototype is suprizingly nice, in fact I like it a little better than the L0P beam.


----------



## greg_in_canada

MillerMods said:


> The good news is that I'll be making the ARC AAA, ARC AAA clone, and peak AAA M., put out as much light as the stock L0P with a 2 level option.  The beam of the clone prototype is suprizingly nice, in fact I like it a little better than the L0P beam.


 
The 2-level sure is good new. I would have had a hard time deciding between a cheaper 2-level Arc clone and the nicer but more expensive 3-level L0P.

Greg


----------



## chevrofreak

Be sure you dont drive them too hard, the body of the AAA clone thing is steel


----------



## MillerMods

greg_in_canada said:


> The 2-level sure is good new. I would have had a hard time deciding between a cheaper 2-level Arc clone and the nicer but more expensive 3-level L0P.
> 
> Greg



Several folks have pointed out that the anodization on the L0P doen't hold up as well as the ARC's. Plus the form factor is a bit smaller with the ARC AAA.


----------



## greg_in_canada

I don't know about the anodizing (yet) but there is a size difference. As I mentioned in my review I didn't notice the size much in my pocket but when holding the light in my teeth (with heatshrink on them) there sure is a difference.

I'm going to keep an eye out for reviews on the Arc clone mod. I may have to break my one (expensive*) light per year rule. (Yes I know I'm a traitor to the CPF "buy both" spirit  )

Greg

* expensive to me is over $25 CDN.


----------



## MillerMods

chevrofreak said:


> Be sure you dont drive them too hard, the body of the AAA clone thing is steel



The ones I have are non-magnetic. They are also very light weight and brittle, they seem like a cheap aluminium to me.


----------



## chevrofreak

Not all steel is magnetic. It was advertised as steel, and seems to be quite hard, but I have no evidence showing exactly what it is.


----------



## FRANKVZ

I have a very powerful magnet and my clones will stick to it, so there is some iron in there somewhere.


----------



## MillerMods

FRANKVZ said:


> I have a very powerful magnet and my clones will stick to it, so there is some iron in there somewhere.



With the battery and head removed? Hmm, if they are made of steel then they are a steal at $3.50ish a piece!

Here's something:

Definition: NONMAGNETIC STEEL: Steel alloyed with 12% or more of manganese, chromium, or nickel. Such an alloy cannot be removed from a passing stream of ore by an ordinary guardmagnet. Magnetic permeability is below 1.05.


----------



## Sonic

I jumped on the bandwagon too, and recieved my MM L0P a couple of days ago from Eric. My first impression is that this is my new favorite light! 

I am EDC'ing the L0P along with my Cub and I'm finding myself using the L0P a little more. That caught me by surprise as I love my Cub. But for most uses, the L0P is just a little handier to use.

I found the 3-stage switch to be very easy to use and reliable. On my light, from the off position it takes a full 360 degree twist to get it on high. The levels are pretty evenly spaced(twist-wise) and is easily used one-handed.

I ordered my light with putput levels set at 30, 90, and 450mA. This spacing works very well for me. Low level is not "too low", but a useful brightness without being too bright for dark-adjusted eyes. The medium level is a good all around level about twice as bright to the eyes as the low. And I was very impressed with the high level, especially from a single AAA cell. 

Overall, I'm extremely pleased with this light. Eric was a pleasure to deal with and he told me that we would take care of any problems with the light for free. His turn-around was very fast also, taking a little more than 2 weeks from the time it left me til I got it back(to Hawaii.)


----------



## 2wheels4me

Eric,

I have now used my revised Miller-modded 3-stage L0p now for over a month with it working perfectly. The max brightness on my copy is the same as stock - I compared it to a stock one owned by a friend. :goodjob: Very Good Job!


----------



## EngrPaul

4sevens said:


> Miller,
> 
> Email sent... What I sent you a boatload of my excess fenix's to mod and
> then put them on my webstore: fenix-store.com?


 
Maybe you should name it "L0P-SE". :rock:


----------



## MillerMods

double post.


----------



## MillerMods

EngrPaul said:


> Maybe you should name it "L0P-SE". :rock:



aah, no matter mate, my driver is still the best single cell driver to be found anywhere. Also the MM 3-stage L0P doesn't use non-filtered PWM on the low stage outputs and the high drive is second to none. Those who have one of my 3-stage L0P's have something no one else can buy new anymore. I hated building the MM L0P 3, it was sooo time consuming, but it was fun at first anyways.


----------



## greg_in_canada

I love mine and use it every day. Great product Eric!

Greg


----------



## Amadeus93

MillerMods said:


> aah, no matter mate, my driver is still the best single cell driver to be found anywhere. Also the MM 3-stage L0P doesn't use non-filtered PWM on the low stage outputs and the high drive is second to none. Those who have one of my 3-stage L0P's have something no one else can buy new anymore. I hated building the MM L0P 3, it was sooo time consuming, but it was fun at first anyways.


What is "non-filtered PWM", and how is it different from filtered PWM?


----------



## MillerMods

Amadeus93 said:


> What is "non-filtered PWM", and how is it different from filtered PWM?



All switchers use either PWM or PFM but when a PIC is used, the output is chopped up and there is off time with it's PWM operation. If you drop a switcher out of regulation though, the duty cycle drops and the output drops but it's still filtered with the output capacitor.


----------



## UncleFester

Dang, I saw this thread come to life and thought Eric had changed his mind about doing more of these. I have one I bought from quad 7 and absolutely love it. Great job Eric. 

Engineer Paul. There is an L0P-se directly from Fenix. It uses a completely different scheme for the three level control and LED drive. It's no where nearly as good as the MM L0P IMHO though.


----------



## BobbyRS

Eric, how well do you think your MM L0P 3 will stack up to the soon to come L0D CE? Especially in terms of max brightness. 

Also, since we are on the subject, how about the same opinion on the MM L1P 1.7 compared to the L1D CE. 

 

I am really interested in comparing the rechargeable 10440 and 14500 Li-Ions usage in all of them. That of course is assuming they still allow for them in the L0D CE. It looks like the L1D CE will take a 14500. Hopefully it won't lose the stages when doing so though. 

 

As for the L1D CE, you modded a L1P for me about a year ago (and it is awesome by the way... still!) with a UX1L. It is crazy bright when using the 14500. The 14500 is what I use with it most of the time. I also use the MM L0P 3 you modded for me as well. Over the past year, I have used the MM L0P 3 more often and use the MM L1P 1.7 when outside or need max light. I am wondering if modding the current MM lights I have now with a Cree would be more beneficial to me then just buying the CE modules of the L0D and L1D. Usually max brightness is more important to me then runtime. Although I like the stages on the L1D which I do not have on my MM L1P 1.7..... Anyway, any information to help me is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MillerMods

BobbyRS said:


> Eric, how well do you think your MM L0P 3 will stack up to the soon to come L0D CE? Especially in terms of max brightness.



I would wait for the Fenix Cree versions to be released, rather than mod the Lux versions. The reflector would have to be replaced in the old L0P and I don't have a good replacement for it. The MM L1P 1.7 can be upgraded for $40 because the reflector (stipple McR-18) is $15 alone.


----------



## BobbyRS

That's too bad. Due to your driver for the L0P and its non-filtered PWM on the low stage outputs, I would much rather use it then what the L0D CE will come with.... or should I say without

$40 for the upgrade..... Yeah I would have to wait and see what the L1D CE is capable of and maybe see a direct comparison to a Cree upgraded MM L1x special.... assuming you will be trying one






I really hope they continue the usage of a 10440 Li-ion for the L0D CE module. If not, it will be interesting the see the comparison between a 10440 Li-ion capable L0D versus a L0D CE that is not. 

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Dr_Joe

The MM L0P Rocks :bow: :rock: 

I liked my first one so much, that when I found out Eric wasn't going to make them anymore, I scrambled to get my hands on 2 more.

I sacrificed one to a friend (one of our CPF colleagues) and he had the misfortune of losing it  :whoopin: :mecry: 

It broke my heart. 
Never again !


----------

